# Alle Sektoren eines Mediums beschreiben



## melmager (23. Juli 2004)

Ich suche nach einer Idee um auf einem Medium alle Blöcke mit Daten zufüllen
(in meinem Fall ein DVD Ram ) aber das ist erstmal zweitrangig 
aber falls einer den Hintergrund wissen möchte siehe :
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=160077
ich habe immer noch Medien Probleme beim ersten beschreiben

Aber zurück zum Problem ich möchte alle Sektoren eines Massenspeichers
mit Fülldaten beschreiben

ich denke mit dd müsste es gehen nur wie ?
Ich muss zur meine Schande gestehen das ich bis dato nicht mit dd geabeitet habe :-( 

Dies Info ist auch intressant für Leute die dafür sorgen möchten das Daten auf der Festplatte wiklich
weg sind


----------



## JohannesR (22. August 2004)

```
# dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
```

Beispielsweise.


----------

